# Ciao, Gruppo Ardito coming soon, from Italy



## gruppo ardito

Ciao everyone, this is my first post in your very interesting forum. We want to present our projects.
We are a group of friends who have had this idea to make a bold line of watches.
The first that we present is NumeroZero, is the first watch designed. Currently the case is made of aluminum Anticorodal black anodized. This want to be a diver watch with its own personality.
The seat of band is formed in the bottom, the body of the watch is made of 3 pieces, and whipped into a sandwich with fixing from 6 cap screw for body, have been used, in order to ensure the impermeability OR of large diameter.
The glass is slightly recessed to be less exposed to shocks.
The strap is fixed by means of allen screw secured to an internal finger stainless steel.
The case is designed to accommodate both a movement ETA 2824/2 and ETA quartz movements. only difference is the position of the crown and the inner centering.
The dial is carbon fiber effect total black.
The dimensions of the case are 44mm diameter and 16.5mm height.
We are proud to say that all of the watch is made in Italy (case material and workmanship, hands, dials, straps, screws, etc.) with the exception of Swiss movements and glass Verlux (France).

This is the project on going... is only the 3 body of case and band...

























What do you think? Tomorrow I will show you the Case in 2 body of ZeroZero type all black.... 
bye and thank you for your patience....


----------



## Retrograde

It looks thicker than 16.5mm to me, but it might just be the angle of the photo.

Nice design though - I would like to see some larger, more close-up photos.


----------



## gruppo ardito

Retrograde said:


> It looks thicker than 16.5mm to me, but it might just be the angle of the photo.
> 
> Nice design though - I would like to see some larger, more close-up photos.


Ciao, the thick is really 16.5...for 44mm of diameter.
How is possible I put other better photo

How I have promise I see to you the other watch with monobloc case... diameter 44mm and 13mm of thick
this is the rendering









This is the first protopy, there is only the case, in the next day we can assembly the movement and dial.


----------



## gruppo ardito

Ciao, we have ultimate the prototype dial for numerozero type, there are 2 different dial, is good for you? thanks!!




















bye!


----------



## gruppo ardito

Ciao, you can see a new phase of the monoblock case, in the next day the assembly...


----------



## Nadim

Cool project!


----------



## gruppo ardito

The last 6 case bach ready for laser treatment


----------



## gruppo ardito

Ciao!
we have make a other case, this is very strong model, important dimension and thick....
there isn't complete, without seat for band, hole for crown etc...
Is good for you?


----------



## Medusa

gruppo ardito said:


> Ciao!
> we have make a other case, this is very strong model, important dimension and thick....
> there isn't complete, without seat for band, hole for crown etc...
> Is good for you?
> View attachment 877756
> 
> View attachment 877757


Bella

I like this one very much, excellent work.

Calcedonio


----------



## gruppo ardito

Medusa said:


> Bella
> 
> I like this one very much, excellent work.
> 
> Calcedonio


Ciao Calcedonio,
thanks!!
we are ready to produce 6 watch, type with seat of band on the caseback (first model) its name is NumeroZero.
In annexe 2 other prototype, are complite and on going, the case os make with rapid prototyping.
we have open our site *https://sites.google.com/site/gruppoarditowatch/*















bye bye


----------



## gruppo ardito

tris of cases.
is good for you?


----------



## Medusa

Better than good, they look great.


----------



## gruppo ardito

Now we show the last definition of dials, and same images of the monoblock case with the yellow dial RAL Ferrari....
Like this?


----------



## Ozy

Is very very good!


----------



## gruppo ardito

Ozy said:


> Is very very good!


Thanks Ozy!!
The 6 case of type NumeroZero are complited, missing only the holes for crowns, after we can make the anodized process.
What do you think?


----------



## gruppo ardito

The prototype of type DoppioZero is ready, aren't the last definition the dial, hands for color and finishing, hands and crystal....like it??:roll:


----------



## predapio

Il NumeroZero e' un po' troppo alto per me. Mi piace piu' il Doppio Zero. Buona fortuna.


----------



## gruppo ardito

predapio said:


> Il NumeroZero e' un po' troppo alto per me. Mi piace piu' il Doppio Zero. Buona fortuna.


Ciao grazie!, il NumeroZero, avendo l'attacco del cinturino nel fondello è piu' alto, l'H max è 16.5mm, Il DoppioZero ha la cassa monoblocco, quindi è alto 13mm.
Same images of a Kraken top model of Gruppo Ardito








un saluto! Fabio


----------



## predapio

Fabio che prezzo saranno?


----------



## gruppo ardito

predapio said:


> Fabio che prezzo saranno?


Ciao, per ora il modello Kraken ha solo la cassa terminata, avrà un plus "tecnologico" pur avendo un movimento meccanico, stiamo definendo il progetto, sarà pronto per aprile circa.
Il DoppioZero al momento è pezzo unico, se c'è interesse possiamo valutare la produzione.
Il NumeroZero, ha casse prototipali ultimate, i fornitori non sono ancora congelati, ma il suo prezzo nella versione TOP (meccanico automatico, cassa Inox (probabile anche in bronzo e titanio con plus) e corredo completo) sarà sotto ai 1000 euro.
siamo a disposizione per chiarimenti, vedi il nostro sito, bye


----------



## jamesbee

gruppo ardito said:


> Ciao grazie!, il NumeroZero, avendo l'attacco del cinturino nel fondello è piu' alto, l'H max è 16.5mm, Il DoppioZero ha la cassa monoblocco, quindi è alto 13mm.
> Same images of a Kraken top model of Gruppo Ardito
> View attachment 940380
> 
> 
> un saluto! Fabio


This really is a good looking watch case!


----------



## gruppo ardito

Ciao, we show other image of a last definition of type Doppiozero (monoblock case) and image of 2 cases of type Doppiozero ready for a water proof test.
View attachment 971631

View attachment 971632


----------



## gruppo ardito

other step... We have made a crown cover but we're not sure whether to use it or not
View attachment 983985

View attachment 983987

View attachment 983988


----------



## tmr5555

I'd say use the crown cover.
Auguri!


----------



## gruppo ardito

Other definition of cover of crown, this is make with 2 body, what do you think?
View attachment 994314

View attachment 994315


----------



## tmr5555

Imho the two part crown with the steel nut goes well with the steel case but doesn't match the pvd case.
2nd option (in black) was better with the pvd case.


----------



## gruppo ardito

tmr5555 said:


> Imho the two part crown with the steel nut goes well with the steel case but doesn't match the pvd case.
> 2nd option (in black) was better with the pvd case.


Yes, with black case the crown is black ..is better..


----------



## blueradish

The NumeroZero case is fantastic. How's the project coming along for a release date?


----------



## gruppo ardito

blueradish said:


> The NumeroZero case is fantastic. How's the project coming along for a release date?


hello! 6 boxes are ready, will be completed within 1 month.
The case is is doing water proof test, we're finishing the definition of the dials and boxes.
if you are interested contact us by email on the website, we will explain the details. bye!


----------



## gruppo ardito

details of new prototipal dials
View attachment 1009377


----------



## gruppo ardito

Ciao all,
we show the new project that we have on going...
We use a alternative material...
will be a surprise.....







comments?
for information contact us


----------



## gruppo ardito

We show the new dial....


----------

